# Aufgeschlagendes Buch mit PS erstellen?



## Jiekas (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne ein aufgeschlagenes Buch in Photoshop erstellen.

Ich habe schon gesucht, aber ich habe keine entsprechenden Tutorials gefunden. Mein größtes Problem liegt bei dem Schwung der Seiten. (Ich meine das ungefähr so, wie auf diesem Bild: http://www.jerusalem-crown.com/images/buch.gif)

Erst hatte ich versucht, einfach die "Textur" zu erstellen und diese Ebene dann mit dem "Transfomieren"-Werkzeug zu verzerren, aber hier mit bekomme ich die Verzerrung nicht rund hin.

Kennt vielleciht einer von euch ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema? Oder hat jemand Tipps für mich, wie man sowas am besten hinbekommt?

Würde mich freuen.

MFG
Stephan


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Februar 2004)

Ich würde dir ja den Zeichenstift empfehlen, aber du kannst es mit dem Filter Verbiegen versuchen.
Später kannst du dein Buch dann perspektivisch verzerren. Ich habe gerade eben ein schönes Ergebnis bekommen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## beeviz (12. Februar 2004)

such dir mal tutorials zum verzerrungsfilter => versetzen.
da dürftest du fündig werden. ansonsten einfach ausprobieren.
ist garnicht mal schwer.

hab nur gerade nich so die lust alles haarklein selbst auszuprobieren und zu beschreiben. dauer ca. 30-45min 

aber so müsste es sicher funktionieren


----------



## Comander_Keen (13. Februar 2004)

Die beiden geschwungenen Flächen, welche die Seiten darstellen, sollten sich eigentlich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen lassen. Nach ein paar Probeläufen sollte man die Perspektive im Gefühl haben (wenn nicht kannst du auch dein Beispiel als Vorlage nutzen). 
Der Knick im inneren ist schnell mit zwei Verläufen realisiert. Feinheiten wie der Einband kommen dann zum Schluss dran. 

-keen!

ps: bei solchen Grafiken greife ich lieber auf Illustrator zurück


----------



## Jiekas (13. Februar 2004)

Ersteinmal bedanke ich mich bei euch!

Werde mich dann mal auf die Suche begeben.



MFG

Stephan


----------

